# Prem's Meats & Catering



## gushatman (Jul 6, 2014)

Sept 27th, Prem's Meats in Spring Green WI will be holding a ribs and chicken BBQ contest.  I have heard there will be 3 registered KC judges there, along with live bands.


----------

